# USS Yorktown CV-10 1/200....



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2019)

....but in paper! 😳😲🤨🤔


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 24, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2019)

NICE...!


----------

